# Rear-ended... car seat questions?



## mom2cash (Sep 24, 2007)

How bad does an accident have to be to require the car seats being replaced? This afternoon while driving home and stopped, about to turn right at a red light we were rear-ended. Has anyone successfully had their car seats replaced by the insurance company of someone that hit you? It was hard enough to knock our car forward and my husband and I are feeling some whiplash...


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

what seat do you have? Some carseat companies require replacing after ANY crash even small ones.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

If you were injured (whiplash is injury) the seats need to be replaced. The at-fault driver's insurance should cover it.


----------



## mom2cash (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighi123*
> 
> what seat do you have? Some carseat companies require replacing after ANY crash even small ones.


We have Britaxes... a Marathon and a Boulevard.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Britax follows NHSTA's recommendations for replacement:

Quote:


> Minor crashes are those that meet ALL of the following criteria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But given that there were injuries, your seats don't meet the criteria and need to be replaced. Contact your insurance; when my seats needed to be replaced, my insurance replaced them and then later recouped the money from the at-fault driver's insurance.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, I've been rear-ended twice and neither time have I had least bit of trouble getting new seats.


----------

